# Best type of Harness?



## everdusk (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been gone for so long! I seem to be a seasonal member!

Anyways, last year Pip had his wings clipped (horribly mangled more like) when I rescued him from the pet store (Yes, I got him for free from the buggers!). So all summer I was able to take him out in our front lawn. Now he has all his flight feathers and needs a harness. He is such a good boy, he lets me put anything on him.

Currently, I have an old red Premier Petite harness, figure 8 style. It makes me feel nervous! The clasp is really big and it's just very bulky, I'm afraid he would get it tight around his neck and it would hook itself in the loop and stay tight until I could rescue him! My other worry is that it would be easy enough to slip off and over his head. Because I am afraid of strangulation, I don't make it too tight, but it's not loose either. It seems fairly secure but who knows what he would do to get out of it in a moment of fright.

I have been looking at the aviator harness and saw a video of a girl putting one on her cockatiel, it seems to have front and back straps as well as adjustable loops around the wings. That looks safer to me but I want to know how reliable it is and how your birds liked it.

I'd also love to hear about other brands of harnesses!

After the horrible mess of a clipping Pip went through, I will not clip his wings again, his feathers are all ready very poor condition and I don't want to strain them. He also had multiple feathers PULLED out of his hind end by my other male cockatiel who suddenly turned vicious. Don't worry, I staunched the blood and separated him from other birds for many days then put him with a kinder cage-mate.

Any suggestions?


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

A harness is a good idea when you take a bird outside. I've personally not tried any harnesses, but I have heard good things about the aviator harness.

I want to mention that you should never take a bird outside without a harness or cage, EVEN when they are CLIPPED. This is one of the biggest reasons people lose birds, because they make the mistake thinking that a clipped bird can't fly away. This is NOT true. A light gust, even on a calm day, can carry even a severely clipped bird very far. I have read too many posts about people losing their bird this way, even after all the warnings on this forum. Please, if you ever have another clipped bird, never take it outside without a cage or harness, this is too dangerous.


----------



## everdusk (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks RedQueen,

I know what you're saying! I read many horrible stories about that happening and won't take another bird outside with clipped wings. Thanks for your advice. <3

Is there anyone around who's tried the aviator on a cockatiel?


----------



## Peek-A-Boo (Aug 5, 2007)

Have you tried googling "bird harness reviews"?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I am pretty sure the aviator harness is what Solace. has her little Jack in here:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=30094

And other members posted pics of their birds in it too:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=21438&highlight=aviator+harness

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=21192&highlight=aviator+harness

So, I'd say you are doing good if you get one of those.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

i use an aviator harness i really like it. it is easy to put on and comfortable for the bird. here is dusty outside for the first time wearing the harness. dusty is not a cockatiel but it works the same you just get the smaller size dusty is clipped in this photo i have been teaching him to wear the harness and we will be working on recall once his wings grow out


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

I introduce all my babies to the aviator harness when they are about 6 weeks. I have an old one that is chewed well. Each baby starts by spending time with it off but where they can see it and test it. They will often ignore it but a few adventurous ones will pick it up and drag it around. Once they know its ok, I will begin to put it on them. They wear it for about 5 minutes the first time and there is always millet around to reward good behavior. Depending on my time, I try to give the babies a harness training time once every three or four days from the time they are 6 weeks until when they go home. The Aviator is the easiest to use that I have found. It fits well and I have only had one baby who could escape it. Delilah, one of my 2011 babies, wore one and learned to recall for a two day movie shoot back in early March of this year. It's a little more expensive than some of the other brands but I think its the best constructed one out there, especially for smaller birds like Cockatiels.


----------



## everdusk (Jun 1, 2011)

Perfect! I am getting an aviator then! Thanks so much for the advice everyone!

Dreamcatchers: I wish my breeder had done that with my Green Cheek Conure, that would have been fantastic, now she just hates the thing, I'm lucky I have one cockatiel who is calm enough to wear it. 

Thanks everyone and I will keep reading any experiences or advice you have to offer!


----------

